# Difference of DCC bewteen companies



## thomashmaine (May 4, 2010)

does anyone know the differences between the the dcc's made by lionel and mth and the ones made by these other companies like digitrax and NCE?

thanks

thomas


----------



## pete m penn (May 16, 2010)

*Difference of DCC between companies.*

The difference between is lionel& mth systems are for 3 rail TMCC/DCS systems are mostley for AC, currant operation. DCC is for 2 rail operation in N,HO,OSCALE & G gauge and runs DC currant. DCC is made Nce ,DIgitrax, and BACHMAN and others...


----------

